# NHL:Dirty hits in the last few days



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Guerin goes down to the ice to take out Markov's knee 

McLaren clotheslines Zednik 

Roberts lines up Jonsson from the red line and blindsides his face into the boards with his forearms 

Tucker takes out Peca's knee 

Others? 

We all like tight checking and tough playoff hockey. But hits like these warrant heavy suspensions and fines, because it's becoming more and more clear that top players are being deliberately targeted, with much greater reward in a 7-game series than in stand-alone regular-season games. 

I am disguted.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

"Tucker takes out Peca's knee"

That was not dirty hit - a little late maybe, but Peca was too busy admiring his great pass and not paying attention.

"McLaren" give him a year off - minimum 20 to 25 games

"Roberts" - 10 game unpaid holiday

"Guerin" his payback will come on the ice

But Gary Bettman is nothing more than a talking head for the NHL old boy owners


----------



## Angelfish (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Guerin goes down to the ice to take out Markov's knee
> 
> McLaren clotheslines Zednik
> ...


You are absolutely correct. The problem is the players don't have respect for each other, and the league needs to take a very strong stance against this violence, (it is ruining the game). Cheap shots between players is at an all time high. Just imagine if some of these offences were to take place on the street or in a bar, these guys would get arrested but because it happens in the context of a game the law doesn't get involved. I think that should change. 
:shrug: :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I agree. The cheap shots causing injury have to be dealt with more sternly. Multi-game suspensions(up to a full year) must be imposed for the worst infractions. The NHL must make a more concerted effort to protect its best players, or risk losing fans when they see their favorite player sidelined(by a cheap shot) for many games only to see the perpretator given a token punishment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

Nothing beats watching a couple of hockey players throw their gloves down on the ice and watching them beat each other's skulls and once in a while, a combatant pulling the jersey over the other guy's head and beating the pulp out of the guy til he's on his hands and knees on the ice.

There isn't one good commentator in the US that can stack up to the loudmouth Don Cherry either. He's an icon to anyone who's followed hockey through the camera lenses of CBC for years.


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

The NHL, with it's frequent wrist-slap penalties for violent acts, has essentially told the players that if they want discipline, they must do it themselves. That's why they fight. It won't change until they start handing out meaningful suspensions.

While I don't advocate all the fights, I must say that I thoroughly enjoyed watching Eric Cairns kick the s*** out of Shane Corson last night


----------

